# Ghost Maid Display



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

For the past few years I have been using a Ghost Maid effect in my haunt. I am using a cheap Sharper Image Entertainment Projector that I got from Ross for $30 







. 
I run a DVD I made of the Ghost Maid from a cheap $20 DVD Player I got at HH Gregg (that crapped our on me last year). I set this at the back of the room to make her "lifesize", backlit onto a pair of sheer curtains. The affect was quite good. She walks from one end of the window, stops, motions for the audience to come closer, and then continues on until she disappears on the other side. 








*there is a couch in front of the window, that's why her legs look cut off.

I edited the image to come out every 8 or so seconds (some are around six so it would be a little more "random") and ran it on a loop.

The first year, before I had the Ghost Maid, I took a creepy image 








from How to Haunt Your House and took it to work and added a "wave" effect to the image and had it fade in and out. This was what he looked like. 








They have some other cool images on their Website (http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=76&Itemid=480). Or you can use your own that you find on the net. I will try and find the DVD with the ghost boy and post it if possible so you can use at your own haunt. It's been a few years since I have used him and I may have lost it since then.

Please tell me your thoughts and if any of you do something similar.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok since I am a new member I don't think my images have posted. I will try to edit this as soon as I have that ability. I will also try to post a link to the video I took of her last year as soon as I can upload her to Youtube (probably after the weekend).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You'll need to use a photo-hosting service such as Flickr or Photobucket in order to post images - they can't be uploaded directly into a post. You can also set up a photo album on your profile page and copy, then paste the IMG code into a post. That's a good option on the short run, but there is an upper limit to how many photos you can store on your profile page, so long term, go with a hosting service.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

I did; I used Imgur. or is that one not a authorized host?


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok, there we go. Now that I am a PROPer (get it) member I can edit and fix my posts.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice projections


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks really good. Very creepy.


----------



## darrylqmiller (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks great. I too am doing the same thing this year. Have been looking at these things for long time and finally bit the bullet and spent $350 for a projector and am literally downloading my videos to use right now. I'll post some videos once everything is here and set up.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

haven't gotten into projections myself yet, but I think that may be next. Thanks for sharing your forays into this. Makes me want to review projectors -maybe after Oct. 31...


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Display video*

I was going through my old posts and realized I never added the video of it in action. So, here it is.




*video is edited so she would show up quicker

P.S. How does one "embed" video in a post so you don't have to send people to Youtube to view your video?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Fright Boy said:


> P.S. How does one "embed" video in a post so you don't have to send people to Youtube to view your video?


Just like you did but it only works now that I've created a new forum display definition. :jol:


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Hauntiholik said:


> Just like you did but it only works now that I've created a new forum display definition. :jol:


If you say so. I don't know what any of that means.
I didn't do anything but post the link. I tried the "embed" link from Youtube and it didn't work so I had to edit my post to have the normal link.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!!! I love this!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks great! I have the ghost maid video too and love her.


----------



## Clown Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks great! I really like projections. Been wanting to add one to my haunt. Maybe this year!


----------



## jobiz (Aug 30, 2014)

Everybody ought to have a Ghost Maid! 
Awesome Stuff.

I got a question for you.
How do you like that "Sharper Image Entertainment Projector"? 
Does anybody else have one of these?

I'm looking to add projections to my haunt for the first time this year but I'm held back by the fact that I'm a raging cheapskate. I found that very projector used on Amazon at a pretty cheap price but many of the reviews were negative. I was thinking its probably good enough for the graveyard but not great for indoor entertainment uses.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

jobiz said:


> Everybody ought to have a Ghost Maid!
> Awesome Stuff.
> 
> I got a question for you.
> ...


Hey, good question. Thanks for asking. It's cheap. It is what it is. 
The image quality is rather low and I need to have it over 11' away, otherwise she is not the right size. The fan is rather loud, but that's ok as I use it inside and no one can hear it. I will test it with a dB meter later today. Check back for the findings. Yes, this thing is not going to work for your family movie night. It's good for entertaining a kids sleepover or something like that. If you can snag one, I say go for it. Just keep in mind the noise, Throw Rate, and image quality. If you are putting it outside in your graveyard, make sure it's near a sound source so you can cover up the sound of the fan. Oh, it does have a speaker, so you could use IT as a sound source for your prop, but the distance from your projection and projector is going to sound off (sound coming from different place), if you are using it for a speaking prop. Background music or moans etc. would be better. I have never used it as there is no need. Make sure that you have plenty of room between it and wherever you are putting your image.

In conclusion, for the price I paid and the fact it's still working fine, I like it. It's my first, and for now only projector. Hoping to get another one later, but not sure how to incorporate it into my haunt. Sure I could spend $200+ on an better projector, but Halloween is the only time I would use it, seems like a waste to me. Could the image quality be better, sure, but honestly, for the way I am using it, it doesn't matter; no one gets close enough to notice. Other than the Throw Rate, it's perfect for me.

I too would like to know if anyone else has one of these in use in their haunt. Speak up and tell us about how you use it.


----------



## jobiz (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the speedy reply.

Sounds like its good enuf for me.
I'm gonna pull the trigger on it right now


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*The Data*

Sorry for the delay in posting, had some changes at work to deal with.

So here is the data on the projector. At 4' away directly across from the fan, it has a reading of 50 dB. Doesn't seem like much until you are in a quiet room with it. I'm sure the kids running up to the house for their treats will never notice the noise, but for an indoor walkthrough haunt, it might need to be covered up with music.

At 64" away from a screen the image size is 34"x24". At 90" that goes to 48"x34". By my crappy math, that is a 200% increase in image size over a change in distance of 26". The box says Projection Distance: 6 feet. I have gone over that, but you do loose some image quality. The box also says the resolution is 640x240. And I noticed when taking measurements the background is dotted, like a movie screen.

On the box it says it uses a MR- 16, 65W-12v bulb. Which on Amazon is this I believe, Satco S2626 FPB 65W 12V MR16 Flood FL halogen light bulb - - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51J-alx3bGL but when I opened it up the bulb said MR16 12v 50W. Not sure it makes a whole Helluva difference. The price is reasonable and it looks like they are the same bulbs used in track lighting. so you can probably get them anywhere that sells bulbs, Walmart, Lowe's etc.


----------



## Chadowamsley (Oct 27, 2015)

Love the projections.


----------

